# Car Seat With Low Sides?



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

I am confused, I just bought a 4 door car yesterday. Big improvement, right? It's a 1999 Subaru Outback. I dreamed of being able to open the door and put my kid in his seat without climbing in. But I can't - the wings on the sides just stick out too much. I have a Recaro Como seat. I can't get him in the seat rear facing unless he's in the middle, otherwise I'm just banging his head on the seat and the car door frame.

Since I have a second on the way I really want to put one on each side. So I guess my question is: which car seats have low sides (aka I can put my kid in the car rear facing while he is sitting on the side)? I went to Babies R Us and walked out with a Safety 1st Air Protect because it looked like it has lower sides, but my husband isn't home to install and now I'm second guessing my choice! I also looked at the Britax Roundabout 50 - it was just $20 more expensive but didn't look as comfortable to me. But maybe that would be better?

Help!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Como has probably the highest sides of any seat.

A Sunshine Kids Radian has the lowest (or close to it), but they don't always work in Subarus.

What is your child's age and size?


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

My son is 15 months and weighs just about 20 lbs. I don't know how long he is, but not extraordinarily long or short. So the weight range for rear facing probably will never come into play since he gains weight so slowly.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

We love the Radian for its low sides.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Radians


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Pretty much anything has lower sides than the Como! The CA should be fine.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Radians and outbacks don't get along so well, especially with a seatbelt install. The CA should be fine. My 2 1/2 yo can climb into his up on a captains chair just fine.


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

I had no idea the Como was so deep in comparison to other carseats. I bought online and just read it was a great, safe seat. I never thought depth was an issue until now!

I ended up going out today and returning the Safety 1st seat and getting a Britax Roundabout 50 (and saved $40 in the process because of coupons/gift cards!). I installed it on the passenger side and had no problems whatsoever, and the fit is great. Very happy! I'm going to stop by and pick up the anchor for the tether tomorrow from the Subaru dealership.


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

Just did some more reading - I think I'll skip getting an anchor and just tether it to the front seat as most sites seem to recommend. I thought it seemed funny to have a tether over my kid's head!

Thanks!


----------

